# Any advice greatly appreciated



## SAVAGEBATTTLE (Mar 8, 2015)

Whats up guys? I recently just came home from doing 5 years of incarceration. My wife and me want to have a child, unfortunately its alot harder than i have thought. She has no problems with her egg counts everything on her is fine. I was suppose to go for a sperm check but they charge like 2,500$ witch is not around right now for me to throw around to doctors who bullshit anyway. So what i am thinking of is taking d-aspartic acid, someone told me it increases sperm count and will make a man fertile. Any suggestions any ideas?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 8, 2015)

No it won't. You would do better to try using clomiphene  (clomid) and Human Chorionic Gonadotropin (HCG). 

When shopping please remember that hcg is not orally active. It's an injection under the skin. So don't fall for any oral hcg claims.


----------



## wabbitt (Mar 8, 2015)

From this little research study, I guess it can't hurt.  http://www.scirp.org/journal/PaperInformation.aspx?paperID=24016
Learning something new.


----------



## SAVAGEBATTTLE (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks guys .. My thing is i came home got my blood work done and test levels checked . Im 6'0 255 about 16-17b.f    all i do is lift heavy and eat everything.. My test level was at 450 , they told me i should be around 800-900 for my age 25 year old man. They suggested testosterone replacement therapy, hence i didint understand because i know if not done right will definitly effect my sperm count. Then the doctor wants to make a joke and say you know how much bigger you will get you will feel great. Told the doctor listen jerkoff no steroid alone will make you big its all about what you eat and your rest . So right there i felt uncomfortable dealing with a clown . Im currently taking a natural test booster called activate extreme 4 pills in the a.m. I only take 2 and i feel well just want to see what else you guys think about t levels? Appreciate it fellas


----------



## SAVAGEBATTTLE (Mar 8, 2015)

@PillarofBalance ISINT H.C.G ALSO USED WHEN COMING OFF A CYCLE TO PROPERLY COME OFF?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 8, 2015)

Yes HCG is used when you come off. So is clomid.

What were your FSH and LH levels on that bloodwork?

Natural test boosters do not work.


----------



## ForkLift (Mar 8, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> No it won't. You would do better to try using clomiphene  (clomid) and Human Chorionic Gonadotropin (HCG).
> 
> When shopping please remember that hcg is not orally active. It's an injection under the skin. So don't fall for any oral hcg claims.



I know a friend who just did a regimen of HCG for this exact reason. Not sure what dosages he did or how many IU per week but i will find out for you! He did this on his own. His wife is on a regimen of clomid which was prescribed by their doctor.


----------



## SAVAGEBATTTLE (Mar 8, 2015)

I just looked they never tested my levels for those. I am going to call dr tommorow and get referral for new blood work im going to tell them to check my fsh level  and lh level anything else that i should check to get to the bottom of my sperm issue? Appreciate the knowledge i know a little bit but not like you guys but its great to be able to conversate with intelligence in our lifestyle.


----------



## wabbitt (Mar 8, 2015)

First thing I'd think you want to know is an underlying cause for the low T.


----------



## SAVAGEBATTTLE (Mar 8, 2015)

What do you mean what is producing the low t? That what you were saying as underlying?


----------



## snake (Mar 9, 2015)

SAVAGEBATTTLE said:


> What do you mean what is producing the low t? That what you were saying as underlying?



Brother, I guess you found out how little the average Doctor knows huh? There are some reasonable blood test you can get on your own if you didn't want to go back to that Dr. office or you had no insurance. This depends on the state you live in to whether or not you'd be allowed to get the testing done without a Dr. script. I think Wabbit is just trying to get to the source of the problem.

Your money will serve you better taking POB's first advice rather then dumping it into those test boosters. Even if they boost you TT levels 20 % (and they don't) you'd be at 540 and that's nothing! I'm no Doctor but you can have a normal sperm count with a TT of 450.


----------



## SAVAGEBATTTLE (Mar 9, 2015)

Good looking SNAKE appreciate the advice. To respond i have health insurance , i am in N.Y.. I going to get the blood work done again and really analyze these different approaches. Just to double check what im sure i think i already know none of the Clomid or H.C.G. will come up in a urine analysis unless specifically tested for anabolic as opposed to regular drug test reason i state still on parole and get urine analysis?  Also if i go for T.R.T i should wait to take H.C.G. till after correct? Thanks Fellas


----------



## snake (Mar 9, 2015)

I have know guys who take hcg while on TRT. I think it's more for guys who want to have children at the same time. I'm out of that game so if my wife gets pregnant, "Lucy has some 'splaining to do" lol


----------

